# pond walleyes



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

I fish a medium sized stocked private pond that has a few walleyes in it. I caught one three years ago, My brother caught another one two years ago. The original owner stocked a few dink walleyes from candlewood lake when he owned the property 8 years ago. A hatchery stocked everything else. 

I always fish the deep section and channel, but have been skunked for the last three years. No walleyes in sight.

Thinking they are pushing 7-8 years old, I am starting to think the walleyes have died off. The owner said he stocked a "FEW" which could mean two, or 5, 10. Who knows.

What tactics or advice would you use to catch these walleye??????


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Good chance they've probably died off, but it's not unreasonable to think they may still be alive. Try fishing with shiners in 6-10' of water. Morning and evenings being the best times. Jigs also work equally well in the same senario 3" white twister tail on a 1/4 jig head has always worked for me.

Funny thing is I catch these walleye by accident, since I'm usually fishing for slabs with those techniques. Pond walleye can at times be hard to catch, but if they're in there you'll catch one sooner or later.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

good luck targetting them. More than likely you'll catch one when you least expect it. I've got a tiny pond maybe 50x80 feet in my back yard. 4 years ago I put a 12" eye in it as an experiment. I've tried targetting it with no success (fishing from Nov-April with jerk baits)but I have caught it 3/4 years while either bassin or ultralighting for panfish. About a month or two ago I caught it on an AC shiner 250 on an ultralight. It was about 19" and full of eggs (or just super fat). Hit the lure right after it hit the water. I've caught it 3 of the 4 years and twice one year.


----------

